# Informatiker kritisieren BSI-Gesetz



## Newsfeed (20 Januar 2009)

Nach dem Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten übt auch die Gesellschaft für Informatik heftige Kritik an der Neuregelung der Aufgaben und Zuständigkeiten des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI).

Weiterlesen...


----------

